# الفرق بين بنات زمان وبنات اليوم



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2012)

*فرق بين البنات ايام زمان وبنات اليوم..​*

*بنات زمان​*
* كانوا يغنوا : مكسوفه منك مش قادره اقولك .​*

*.بنات اليوم ​*
*بغنوا : وبيستحي بعرف حبيبي بيستحي , "سبحان مغيرالاحوال​*
*تحياتى 
يوليوس ( عدو المراة )​*


----------



## SamirAzar (7 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *فرق بين البنات ايام زمان وبنات اليوم..​*
> 
> *بنات زمان​*
> * كانوا يغنوا : مكسوفه منك مش قادره اقولك .​*
> ...




ظريف جداً!


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> ظريف جداً!



 شكرا لمرورك يااخى الحبيب


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2012)

*هههههههههههههه الدنيا إتشقلب حالها...*
*دلوقت البنات بتشرب شيشا و الولاد قعدين جمبهم مش بيشربوleasantr*

*و شويه نربى شنبات:smil16:*

* شكرا يوليوس *


----------



## Samir poet (7 يونيو 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههه
تحية عدو المراة ربنا يكتر من امثاالك


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> *هههههههههههههه الدنيا إتشقلب حالها...*
> *دلوقت البنات بتشرب شيشا و الولاد قعدين جمبهم مش بيشربوleasantr*
> 
> *و شويه نربى شنبات:smil16:*
> ...



*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
 افهم هذا اعتراف رسمى  انكم بشنبات ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
   نورتى الموضوع يااختى الغالية *


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2012)

سمير الشاعر قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههه
> تحية عدو المراة ربنا يكتر من امثاالك



*ههههههههههههههههههههه اطمن كتير كتير وبعدين هو انا لسة عملت حاجة دة حاجات خفيفة التقيل جاى ورا اصبر اصبر يااخى 
نورت الموضوع اخى سمير وادعوك الى الانضمام لينا  ناخذ توجهات والارشاد ابتاعك لقيادة  هههههههههههه*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (7 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *افهم هذا اعتراف رسمى انكم بشنبات ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *نورتى الموضوع يااختى الغالية *


 هههههههههههههههههه:big60:


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه:big60:



 عسل حبوا ياسلام على الجمال والحلاوة   زى القمر هو دة


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2012)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه:big60:



 عسل حبوا ياسلام على الجمال والحلاوة   زى القمر هو دة  ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (7 يونيو 2012)

يوليوس44 قال:


> *فرق بين البنات ايام زمان وبنات اليوم..​*
> *بنات زمان*​
> *كانوا يغنوا : مكسوفه منك مش قادره اقولك .*​


*وبنات زمان هم اللى غنوا برضه ...*
*فى يوم وليلة دوقنا حلاوة الحب كله فى يوم وليلة ...*
*قصدك أنسى حبك ؟ ...برضه لأة*
*وكلمنه سمعت حسه وقفلت السكة تانى ..*
*ولو كان على أيامها موبايلات ..ما كانتش هتقفل لأنه هرش نمرتها !!! فهتدوس فى باقى المكالمة*
*أو تطلب منه يشحن لها ع الهوا ...!!!!!*
*واللى قالت :* 
*بعيد بعيد وحدينا ..ع الحب تصحى أيامنا ع الشوق تنام ليالينا*
*حتى خرج الرجل عن شعوره قائلاً ؟*
*وحديكوا فييييييييييييييين ؟؟؟*
*وحديكوا فييين يا أوم كولثوم ..؟؟*


----------



## يوليوس44 (7 يونيو 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *وبنات زمان هم اللى غنوا برضه ...*
> *فى يوم وليلة دوقنا حلاوة الحب كله فى يوم وليلة ...*
> *قصدك أنسى حبك ؟ ...برضه لأة*
> *وكلمنه سمعت حسه وقفلت السكة تانى ..*
> ...



 هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه برافو   نورت الموضوع اخى


----------



## treaz (9 يونيو 2012)

هههههههههههههههه سبحان مغير الاحوال وله فى ذلك حكم


----------



## هالة الحب (9 يونيو 2012)

وليه مكتبتش الفرق بين شباب زمان وشباب دلوقتى


----------



## يوليوس44 (9 يونيو 2012)

treaz قال:


> هههههههههههههههه سبحان مغير الاحوال وله فى ذلك حكم



 شكر لمرور ك الجميل يااختى


----------



## SamirAzar (10 يونيو 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> وليه مكتبتش الفرق بين شباب زمان وشباب دلوقتى



حقاً الكل تغيروا!


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يونيو 2012)

هالة الحب قال:


> وليه مكتبتش الفرق بين شباب زمان وشباب دلوقتى



* شكرا ليكى يا هالة الحب  لسبب بسيط انى  انا  عدو المراة وبدافع عن الراجل  لما الراجل يعاكس دة شى معروف لكن لما البنات تتغير وتقول كلام غريب دة الغريب فى الموضوع  مش انتم ملايكة  نورتى الموضوع ياهالة*


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يونيو 2012)

SamirAzar قال:


> حقاً الكل تغيروا!



 شكرا لمرو رك يااخى الكريم  نورت الموضوع


----------



## lo siento_mucho (10 يونيو 2012)

احمممممممممم
لا لساتنا بنستحي يا يوليوس مش كلهم اتغيرو 
ماشي ياعدو المره جميله منك برضو
مشكوووور


----------



## يوليوس44 (10 يونيو 2012)

lo siento_mucho قال:


> احمممممممممم
> لا لساتنا بنستحي يا يوليوس مش كلهم اتغيرو
> ماشي ياعدو المره جميله منك برضو
> مشكوووور



*   شكرا لمرورك الجميل يا لولو . اليسا هى بتقول مش يوليوس ههههههه نورتى الموضوع ​*


----------



## يسطس الأنطونى (12 يونيو 2012)

*فيه فرق مهم جدا 
بنات زمان كانوا بيتعاكسوا
بنات دلوقتى هما اللى بيعاكسوا
*​


----------



## يوليوس44 (12 يونيو 2012)

يسطس الأنطونى قال:


> *فيه فرق مهم جدا
> بنات زمان كانوا بيتعاكسوا
> بنات دلوقتى هما اللى بيعاكسوا
> *​



 تمام كلا م  مية مية تسلم يا يسطس


----------



## يوليوس45 (3 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## زياد الهمامى (23 أغسطس 2012)

ههههههههههههه


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 فبراير 2013)

عطر الكلام قال:


> ههههههههههههه



 نورت الموضوع يااخى الحبيب


----------



## V mary (1 فبراير 2013)

*أيوة الله 
معاك حق
ولا اقدر اتكلم​*


----------



## يوليوس44 (1 فبراير 2013)

V mary قال:


> *أيوة الله
> معاك حق
> ولا اقدر اتكلم​*[/QUOTE
> 
> *هههههههههههههههه نورتى الموضوع يااختى الغالية *​


----------

